
macOS Catalina 10.15.5 Supplemental Update (19F101) Addresses Kernel Exploit - MrMacintoshBlog
https://mrmacintosh.com/macos-catalina-10-15-5-supplemental-update-19f101-cve-2020-9859/
======
MrMacintoshBlog
Apple today released the macOS Catalina 10.15.5 Supplemental Update (19F101).
The update only addresses one Security Fix, a Kernel Exploit.

Kernel

Available for: macOS High Sierra 10.13.6, macOS Catalina 10.15.5

Impact: An application may be able to execute arbitrary code with kernel
privileges

Description: A memory consumption issue was addressed with improved memory
handling.

CVE-2020-9859: unc0ver

Apple issued a new Full Installer app, Combo and Delta Updates.

